# Extra bed in a Ducato 1999 across the driving cab?



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

We have a 6 berth Ducato Burstner.

Currently my Wife an I sleep in the Coach and our 3 small children sleep in the double Lounge area to the rear. As our eldest daughter gets bigger she will not fit with the other 2 - we dont really want to sleep her in the lounge as we sit there after the children have gone down.

We need to sleep her across the driving and passenger seat. We have double swivels - has anyone heard of a board fixing type arrangement that woulg sleep a child.

I could make one - but if there is something out there!!??


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry I don't understand, you have 3 kids + 2 adults and a 6 berth van, do you not have an overcab double bed :? :?:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

-------------------
| |
| Rear |
| Lounge 2 kids|
+----------------+
| |
| Kitchen |
| Toilet |
+----------------+
| |
| Dinette |
| Lounge |
+----------------+
| |
| Cab and | 
| Overcab |
| |
+----------------+

I would think a read lounge would be big enough for 3 (usually larger than a king size double bed)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bed*

Hi

I do not think there is anything in particular on the market so I would make one.

A good thick piece of MDF and a decent chunk of memory foam.

When I was with the coaches etc and wanted to "grab a hour or so" I ised the cushion from a reclining garden chair across the back seat.

Rapide561


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

hi
we have a euramobil 2001 with a fiat ducato cab and had a bed made for our baby in the cab and it works a treat......here is the thread....if you need any help let us know

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12081.html&highlight=


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

I know this isn't going to be of much use, but............
When we were at Dusseldorf show last year there was a company that manufactures childrens beds to go across the Ducato cab.
A trip to Germany in August perhaps??


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorted thanks - small dining room table - cheese drilled to make it light - 2 legs cut off long ways - works a treat.

If you do this remember to pull a terminal of the horn!!


----------

